# Introduction



## Spark (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey guys new here and having some trouble here with the NREMT.
Heres my story,
I took EMT in highschool dual enrollment program and passed nicely. I did so good I ended up with a scholarship for FF 1 & FF 2 fully paid.
Anyways I took the NREMT and didn't do so hot. I only passed one section and almost passed another and failed the rest. 
So I'm looking for any websites/tips that can help me study for this test. 

I came across one site that i can't post because I have 0 post.
You pay 50 bucks and your supposed to be able to pass guarantee. Anyone ever used it?

Hopefully this question hasn't been beat to death already..


----------



## WaNewbie (Sep 1, 2011)

Try JBLearning.com. I used it for two weeks and passed the NREMTB yesterday. It's $36 for 30 days access, but it's totally worth it.


----------



## Spark (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey thanks for the reply!
And yeah I know I see the other thread on this so I shouldn't have bothered. lol.
I'll look into that site. Thanks!


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think your talking about this site...

http://www.emt-national-training.com/index.php

It's $50 for a month worth of log in time. Although it works well (ive used it twice and passed both times) you might want to try the other since its cheaper.


----------



## Spark (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah that is the website. 
I don't know if I want to pay for anything else. I might just keep to studying.
I've already payed now so soon i'll be going in for round 2!!

I feel a little more confident because I know what to expect now.
I see your in FL. Where did you go to school at? I went to cffa. and what did you pass? NREMT? or the practice test itself?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just moved back to Orlando, went to basic school in TN, took NR there and passed, however FL makes you take the test again.  How was cffa? I'm taking their EVOC class there in a couple weeks and also noticed they offer the basic refresher course for $330.  Not sure if thats high or normal.


----------



## Spark (Sep 4, 2011)

CFFA is awesome bro. But I took emt in high school witch was a mistake cause the teacher is not good at all. 330!! I didn't even know it was that much! I hope I can pass the second time!
and why would you have to take the test again?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Florida doesnt offer reciprocity, meaning, they dont recognize NR from other states so even though I was already NREMT-B in TN I had to retake the test JUST to become FL certified...I do NOT agree with it, but you gotta do what you gotta do.  Yeah, thought it was rather expensive.  The EVOC class alone is $209! Was that included in your class there?


----------



## Spark (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope it was not included. But I get a discount cause I took EMT there..175$ wow I was acually thinking of moving out of FL would I have to take nremt over again then??


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Sep 6, 2011)

No, you wouldnt have to as long as the state you are in honors National Registry.  You would need to check the gov website for the state you would be moving to in order to see their rules for out of state certification.  There might be state test, all depends on the state.


----------

